# ABTs on my Weber kettle



## deserttoad (Sep 26, 2013)

Sometimes when you have a hankerin' for something small, a small smoker is all you need.













P1030233.jpg



__ deserttoad
__ Sep 26, 2013


















P1030234.jpg



__ deserttoad
__ Sep 26, 2013


















P1030235.jpg



__ deserttoad
__ Sep 26, 2013


----------



## bama bbq (Sep 26, 2013)

I couldn't agree more.  The Kettle is a great sub when the full Monte is not required.  Nice ABT(s).


----------



## rp ribking (Sep 26, 2013)

My mouth is 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  . were the abt's hot?


----------



## deserttoad (Sep 26, 2013)

Not hot at all! I smoked them at about 225 for almost two hours, seems to take all the heat out of em. My kids love them!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 3, 2013)

Nice looking abt's! That's what I really like about the Mini-WSM. Small, portable, sips fuel, can be used as a grill and a smoker!


----------



## vic81 (Oct 3, 2013)

Lookin good!


----------



## pigbark (Oct 3, 2013)

Yummy, they look great...

Smoke on


----------



## rtbbq2 (Oct 3, 2013)

They are always a great snack....


----------



## frankbe (Oct 5, 2013)

That... and some ice colds beers ....


----------



## power (Oct 5, 2013)

20130502_093346.jpg



__ power
__ Oct 5, 2013






I made them a few weeks back, tasted great but took yonks to make them up! I must have big fingers!


----------

